# Impressive Gaming e.V. sucht Dich =)



## Lee87 (31. Oktober 2014)

_*Hallo liebe Buffed User, WoW Spieler und alle anderen.*_  ​ ​*Einleitung*

 ​Wir, der Verein Impressive Gaming e.V. suchen neue Spieler für unsere Gilde. (www.impressive-gaming.de)

 

Wir möchten gerne unsere Gilde so wie früher führen. Wo man noch zusammen Spaß hatte, gemeinsam gelevelt hat, zusammen Instanzen war.

Oder sich im Teamspeak unterhalten halt und einfach mal was komplett anderes ausprobiert oder gespielt hat.

Kennt ihr das noch oder würdet ihr genau das gerne ausprobieren? Ich selber vermisse genau diese Zeit schon seit langem.

 

Wir möchten die Gilde gerne familiär halten und auf Masseninvite verzichten, deshalb starten wir auch erstmal mit posten in Foren und nicht im Ingame Chat.

Wir suchen Männer und Frauen (Meine Freundin hätte auch gerne ein paar Mädels für sich  ), die über 20 Jahre alt sind und von sich selber sagen könnten sympatisch, respektvoll und nett zu sein.

 

Natürlich wollen wir auch gemeinsam raiden und den ein oder anderen Boss töten. Den auch mit Spaß kann man Erfolg haben . Hauptsächlich wollen wir aber eine schöne Zeit zusammen haben, mit euch im Ts labern und Spaß im neuen Addon und jetzt schon haben .

 

Ich hoffe, das sich der ein oder andere nun fragt: Auf welchem Server ist die GIlde 

 

 

Also, die Server sind:

 

*Garrosh / Nozdormu / Shattrath* (HORDE)

 ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Zum Verein*:

 

Wir sind ein 2012 gegründetes eSport Projekt in verschiedenen Spielen. Counter-Strike, League of Legends, Fifa und weitere.

2013 haben wir dann den Clan zu einem e.V. eintragen lassen und sind nunmehr Impressive Gaming e.V..

Seitdem konnten wir auch einige Erfolge in der eSport Szene mit nach Hause nehmen wie z.b.

 

Fragland Lan Platz 2 und 1200&#8364; gewinn 2014

GSH Lan Platz 2 2014

EPS Summer Season 2014 Platz 13 CSGO

THE PARTY Eindhoven/ Holland Platz 12 COD

 

 

*Abschluss:*

 

Da meine Frau und ich leidenschaftliche WoW Spieler sind und eine kleine Pause hatten von diesem Addon MOP, möchten wir nun auch wieder voll mit dabei sein und die Zeit geniesen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich einige nette Menschen da draußen mit diesem Text ansprechen konnte und von sich selber vielleicht sagen, "genau so bin ich auch" 

 

 

Impressive Gaming e.V. wünscht allen Forum Usern noch einen angenehmen Tag und ein schönes Wochenende.

 

 

*Interesse geweckt? *

Dann melde Dich einfach bei uns in unserem Forum kurz 

 

Impressive Gaming e.V. Forum

 

Impressive Gaming e.V. Homepage

 

 

TSCHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Annovella (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Zum Einen sucht hier ein Spieler für sich "privat" für sein Hobby WoW irgendwelche Spieler, die eine Gilde suchen, um ganz gemütlich casual zu spielen. Andererseits machst du dann aber plötzlich Werbung für irgendeinen Clan, welches vollkommen andere Spiele spielt. Und als angebliches ESL Pro Series Team hat man immer grundsätzlich wenig Kontakt mit anderen Spielen und Spielern, weswegen ich sehr skeptisch bin. Das passt absolut nicht zusammen. Entweder - oder.

Und nur, weil du möglicher Weise in irgendeiner Form mit dem Clan in Verbindung stehst, heißt das nicht, dass du auch Spieler für eben diesen Clan suchst, denn das tust du eher nicht.

Für mich klingt das rein nach Profilierung oder gar Trolling. Wir hatten vorgestern schon solch einen Thread hier.

 

Warum suchen plötzlich irgendwelche angeblichen Profi-Clans in Bereich WoW Spieler? Gibt es gratis Cookies?


----------



## Nexilein (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Zum Einen sucht hier ein Spieler für sich "privat" für sein Hobby WoW irgendwelche Spieler, die eine Gilde suchen, um ganz gemütlich casual zu spielen. Andererseits machst du dann aber plötzlich Werbung für irgendeinen Clan, welches vollkommen andere Spiele spielt.

 

Warum soll ein ESL Team nicht auf Basis eines Vereins für Breiten-"Sport" existieren?

Im normalen (richtigen) Sport hast du auch keine Spitzenteams die ohne einen Verein drum-herum existieren. Und die ESL ist im Endeffekt doch auch nur eine Veranstaltung bei der drei gesponsorte Teams davon leben, dass 300 Private hinterherlaufen.


----------



## Annovella (1. November 2014)

Warum soll ein ESL Team nicht auf Basis eines Vereins für Breiten-"Sport" existieren?

Im normalen (richtigen) Sport hast du auch keine Spitzenteams die ohne einen Verein drum-herum existieren. Und die ESL ist im Endeffekt doch auch nur eine Veranstaltung bei der drei gesponsorte Teams davon leben, dass 300 Private hinterherlaufen.

Darum geht es gar nicht. Ich spielte selbst in einigen CS 1.6 Teams, die als e.V. eingetragen waren. Zum Beispiel p3 Gaming e.V.

Es geht um alles andere. Interessant, wie jemand meinen Beitrag liest und grundsätzlich zu 100% alles komplett falsch versteht. 

Es gibt genug Clans, die in mehreren Spielen tätig sind, auch erfolgreich. Ich selbst war damals bei Advanced Online Loser, später auch a-Losers genannt. Auch dort gab es diverse Teams für die Profiligen.
WoW hat aber nichts mit Professionalität zutun. Nichts mit eSport. Und wenn du seinen Beitrag liest, wirst du sehen, dass er eher für sich unabhängig seines Teams Spieler sucht. Sowas kann man machen, aber dann bitte nicht unter dem Vorwand des "großen Profiteamnamens".

Außerdem sucht er eher Casuals, Spieler, die gemütlich im TS mit ihm hocken wollen. 1. sucht ein Profispieler sowas nicht, da man ohnehin genug Personen kennt und 2. ist das auch in keinster Weise der Anspruch eines Profispielers.

Der Thread von vorgestern wurde auch gelöscht. Warum? Weiß ich nicht genau. Vllt. sind die Mods ja ähnlicher Ansicht wie ich.

Wäre der gesamte Text mit seinem Clan nicht existent, wäre dies ein legitimer Thread. Es würde dann nämlich zusammenfassend heißen: "Erfahrener Spieler, der eine Zeit lang Pause hatte sucht für sich und seine Frau eine nette kleine Gilde mit Teamspeak." So wie der Thread jetzt ist, klingt es aber eher nach: "Erfahrener Spieler, der eine Zeit lang Pause hatte, sucht für sich und seine Frau und seinem Profiteam ein paar nette Spieler, die Lust auf Teamspeak und anderes haben, natürlich nennen wir unsere Gilde, wie mein Profiteam, damit wir möglichst viel Internetfame in unserer kleinen Casualgilde haben." Klingt irgendwie gegensätzlich, oder?


----------



## ZAM (1. November 2014)

[Kommentar]

Ich sehe keinen Grund ein Fass aufzumachen. Die Hinweise zum bisherigen Wertegang lesen sich für mich sehr danach, das Interesse nur mehr zu wecken, aber nicht, um Leute für ESports-Aktivitäten zu suchen.

Der Thread von vorgestern wurde auch gelöscht. Warum? Weiß ich nicht genau. Vllt. sind die Mods ja ähnlicher Ansicht wie ich.

Muss dich enttäuschen. Unser Anliegen lag hier eher in der Tatsache, dass nicht ersichtlich war, ob ein kommerzielles Anliegen oder gar Stellengesuche hinter dem Gesuch lagen.


----------



## Lee87 (1. November 2014)

Hallo,

Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Zum Einen sucht hier ein Spieler für sich "privat" für sein Hobby WoW irgendwelche Spieler, die eine Gilde suchen, um ganz gemütlich casual zu spielen. Andererseits machst du dann aber plötzlich Werbung für irgendeinen Clan, welches vollkommen andere Spiele spielt. Und als angebliches ESL Pro Series Team hat man immer grundsätzlich wenig Kontakt mit anderen Spielen und Spielern, weswegen ich sehr skeptisch bin. Das passt absolut nicht zusammen. Entweder - oder.

Und nur, weil du möglicher Weise in irgendeiner Form mit dem Clan in Verbindung stehst, heißt das nicht, dass du auch Spieler für eben diesen Clan suchst, denn das tust du eher nicht.

Für mich klingt das rein nach Profilierung oder gar Trolling. Wir hatten vorgestern schon solch einen Thread hier.

 

Warum suchen plötzlich irgendwelche angeblichen Profi-Clans in Bereich WoW Spieler? Gibt es gratis Cookies?

 

Natürlich möchte ich dir auch antworten, da ich nicht angenommen habe, dass mit einem Mal so was kommt.

Ich suche nicht privat andere Spieler und das steht dort auch nicht. Ich stehe auch nicht einfach in Verbindung mit dem Verein sondern bin der 1. Vorsitzende und Gründer.

Das du eSport und Community nicht zusammen sehen kannst ist für die komplette Gaming Welt ein eher trauriges Phänomen, den genau das braucht man um erfolgreich zu sein. Das hat nichts damit zu tun was für andere Spiele oder Teams sich bei uns befinden.

Wir bauen auch andere Projekte wie DayZ und Mc aus, dies dürfte ja auch nicht dazu passen.

 

Dann denke ich kaum, dass wir es nötig hätten ein paar Klicks für die Seite zu generieren nach 2 Jahren.

 

Mir ist leider unklar wohin dein Wille dich hier führen wollte, aber ich erkläre es dir natürlich auch gerne noch einmal. Nicht jeder fasst vielleicht immer alles so auf wie es da steht.

 

Die Gilde gehört zum Verein, wird genauso auch supportet und unterstütz wie alle anderen Teams auch. Mit dem Unterschied, dass es hier um die Community geht und nicht nur um Erfolge.

Eine ganz normale Gilde, mit tollen Menschen, die auch gerne mal was anderes daddeln als nur WoW. Und wenn sie nur WoW spielen, dann ist es auch ok.

Wir möchten uns mit den Leuten unterhalten. Freundschaften sollen sich finden, um gemeinsam eine tolle Zeit zu haben.

So, um das Ganze zu beenden noch ein Satz zu Schluss: Es geht hier um eine ganz normale Gildenvorstellung die Teil eines gemeinnützigen Vereins ist.


----------

